# alarma con el 555



## baldo (Feb 27, 2008)

hola a todos necessito q me ayuden tengo q hacer un proyecto con 2 NE-555 para hacer una alarma de dos tonos solo tengo el circuito hecho con 1 555 pero no se como hacerlo con 2 si me pueden ayudar gracias.


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Feb 27, 2008)

si solo necesitas dos tonos, el ciruito del segundo 555 es igual al primero, solo debes cambiar el capacitor para que tenga un tono diferente, o a que te refieres?
se mas especifico


----------



## baldo (Feb 27, 2008)

entonces se hace igual solo se unen los dos circuitos bueno lo intentare hacer asi y pues lo de los tonos es q tenga dos tonos diferentes


----------



## pepechip (Feb 27, 2008)

hola
Un circuito te genera la frecuencia que aplicas al  altavoz, y el otro que trabaja a frecuencia de 1 o 2 Hz actua sobre el principal para consegir el doble tono.

Aqui lo veras detallado

http://www.xixines.net/barre/00026185.pdf


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola disculpa no se si te sirva pero yo te recomiendo que si vas a usar dos lm555 (NE555) para que no te metas en problemas usa mejor el LM556. Este circuito son dos lm555 juntos. Asi no tienes que poner dos circuitos integrados y se te hara mas facil el diseño. La configuracion de 556 la puedes encontrar en su respectiva hoja de datos.


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 15, 2008)

hola yo estoy probando esta alarma, el problema es q nunca cuando termina la temporizacion de entrada hay un 0 (0v) en la entrada del segundo 555, (a excepcion q aprete uno de los sensores q la activan directamente) el resto anda bien.

les dejo el link si alguien es tan amable de poder ayudarme 

muchas gracias

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_alarma_auto.asp


----------



## analith (Ene 11, 2010)

hola tengo u proyecto parecido.. pero tengo que realizar un montaje de una alamrma contra intruso con led y buzzer. activada por rotura de sensor..

para esto tengo que utilizar un 555. en monoestable... ya vi los calculos q*ue* tengo que hacer.. pero no se como unir el infrarojo q*ue* voy a utilizar para que se active el led y el buzzer al circuito monoestable


----------

